# 1998 Stumpjumper M2 Comp



## badder2 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a 1998 Stumpjumper M2 Comp and was wondering what something like this would be worth. The owner is asking $700 which I think is to high. He claims that he barely rode the bike at all and its been sitting in his basement since almost new.

The components look great XT/XTR and I don't doubt he paid a couple grand for it new. How well does a 8 year old high end bike hold its value??

Any help is appreicated.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

http://gainesville.craigslist.org/bik/187394753.html
*not mine*

I think he is asking too much. Nothing particularly vintage or classic about it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah...it's not much of a 'classic'.

It falls in that frame of time where it's not old enough to be 'classic' or 'retro', so there's no value in it there. It's also not quite new enough to still be considerd 'modern' or 'current'...

So basically you're getting a tried and true hardtail, with parts that are fantastic....but bikes this old with this kind of build are a dime a dozen.

People who want old bikes don't want 98's and people who have to have the latest and greatest don't want them either.

$400 max...maybe $500 if it was everything you ever wanted in a bike.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Not a classic, but that is a killer frame in my humble opinion (my wife also has a 98 M2). The parts aren't bad either.

Agree that $700 seems steep.

FCTi


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

badder2 said:


> I'm looking at buying a 1998 Stumpjumper M2 Comp and was wondering what something like this would be worth. The owner is asking $700 which I think is to high. He claims (and don't they all) that he barely rode the bike at all and its been sitting in his basement since almost new.
> 
> The components look great XT/XTR and I don't doubt he paid a couple grand for it new. How well does a 8 year old high end bike hold its value??
> 
> Any help is appreicated.


yep, I agree with others. I'd say $450ish. check out ebay's past auctions to see what similar bikes have been selling for. 
Seems like used bikes over a few yrs get about 1/4-1/3 original value, if it's nothing special.

I sold a '96 M2 w/ LX/XT mix & a judy fork for $350 3 years ago (lots of the parts were in great shape, as I'd swapped 'em from a barely used SC Tazmon of same vintage).


----------

